# Where to Camp at whistler?



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Looking into planning a big trip to whistler this summer and I'm trying to find the best place to camp. the only place i found so far was the riverside RV resort and campground and it looks like they've shut down all their tent camping sites. Any one have any other helpful info for good places to camp around the whistler area?


----------



## RideRMB (Feb 28, 2008)

Riverside

http://www.whistlercamping.com/home.html


----------



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

Yah, thats the place i mentioned, looks as though all of their tent sites have been revoked...any other ideas?


----------



## RideRMB (Feb 28, 2008)

yomattyo said:


> Yah, thats the place i mentioned, looks as though all of their tent sites have been revoked...any other ideas?


Whoops sorry didn't read your whole post.

Thats pretty much it for right close to Whistler, others you'd want a car to get to and fro.

http://www.campsquamish.com/?Quokka=TravelInBC

http://www.travelinbc.com/Whistler-Campgrounds-and-RV-Parks.cfm


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

Who camps in Whistler?? Summer lodging is really cheap!


----------



## jutny (Apr 25, 2008)

jeng said:


> Who camps in Whistler?? Summer lodging is really cheap!


people that like camping?


----------



## RideRMB (Feb 28, 2008)

jeng said:


> Who camps in Whistler?? Summer lodging is really cheap!


Not when you have a bike park the size of Whistler...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I have had a great time camping at brandywine falls (south of Whistler)

lots of trails around to ride - if doing the bike park a car would be nice to get to/from.

Serious nice waterfalls that you can go hang right over if you go over the safety fence. Right near Whistler Bungee as well.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Maybe I'm not "knarcore" enough, but after beating the crap out of myself in the bike park the last thing I want to do is sleep in the woods... After a day of non-stop jumping and DH, nothing beats a immediate shower, a meal, and a night in the village getting good and tanked. 

You're in MTB paradise. Treat yourself and get a room. It's worth it...


----------



## FullMonty (Nov 3, 2008)

seriously... when I was younger and dumber, I camped just south of Whis. of course you're sore from the big day at the bike park, so you drink a bunch of beer, then sleep on a rock, wake up feeling like crap, then kill yourself the next day on crabapple hits.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I like to camp in a nice luxury condo.
Uncle has it right..... shower, hot tub, a nice dinner, and a warm bed hits the spot. Especially after 4 or 5 consecutive days on the lifts!


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Wow, you guys are pretty soft. After a rough day of no climbing and getting power naps on the quad chair, can't be bothered with sleeping in a tent? 
 

Here's a tip: If your sleeping bag isn't comfortable, perhaps try another apertif  

a VAN is obviously the cheapest, bestest sleeping option in whistler. preferebaly stocked with american micro-brew, jager, and tasty & cheap breakfast options.
I really can't relate to folks dropping $700+ a day on lifts, food, beer, lodging, lift tickets and chachki at whistler. Spend less, go more often!

The lakes are perfect for free bathing, and yes there are more scenic places to "park" than lot 4.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm going to sleep in the parking lot and bum change for beers.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

i like yer style, kid!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

The condos come with a nice big garage too. We usually have a couple of stands, and several sets of tools for the unavoidable repairs and maintenance that will be done.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

We stay in a condo and with 4 people you can stay a week and it only costs about $300 each for lodging.


----------



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks for the replies. I've done the condo thing and while yes, it is great to come back to a shower etc, etc. i'm trying to figure out a way to get more than 1 trip up this year and spread the budget out. My wife comes too, so dropping 600 bones between the two of us on a condo more than once a season isn't really an option...I'm sure we'll do that once as a "nicer" more relaxing trip, but i was thinking about a camping trip for mainly just the guys to head up and make the trip as cheap as possible, i'd rather get mroe trips and riding time then spend all my money on 3 days of riding, ya know?


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

there is free camping along the river towards Pemberton. The main issue you have to deal with is the mosquitos. But I prefer to camp as well. Would I love to be in a condo in the village? Of course! but if I stayed in a hotel every weekend or holiday away I would have to go a fraction of the time or sell some gear to fund it.

More trips = more fun and let's you splurge occasionally on a hotel if the weather is crap.


----------



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

Any idea what the campground is called? does it have bathrooms or access to showers? About how far away is it? we'll definitely have a car to go back and forth, just curious how far we're talkin'...

thanks!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

$300 for a week is not bad at all if you have enough people.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Camping south of town.

Brandywine Falls.
http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/bcparks/explore/parkpgs/brandywine_falls/

Further south and closer to Squamish is Alice Lake. Plus, there's riding right from the campground at Alice Lake. It would take more driving however.....probably 30 minutes if there's no major construction delays.
http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/bcparks/explore/parkpgs/alice_lk/

Camping north of town (towards Pemberton) is Nairn Falls.
http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/bcparks/explore/parkpgs/nairn_falls/

Also worth considering is the hostile that is on Alta Lake. Cheap room accommodations and the option of private or group rooms. It's a fairly easy spin to the park on the valley trails, plus, it's on right on the lake and has canoes and swimming.
http://www.hihostels.ca/pm/en/whistlerhostel.aspx?sortcode=2.15

Cheers,
EB


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

jeng said:


> Who camps in Whistler?? Summer lodging is really cheap!


yep...a nice bed...hot showers, warmth and *no chance of it raining on you*


----------



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

Awesome info EB, thanks a ton! that's really helpful and exactly what I was looking for. If only i knew 15 people that were into DH riding, we could do the group rate, Anyone have plans for mid july? haha

Thanks again!


----------



## StevenT (Sep 21, 2005)

Check out Fireside Lodge, its just a 5 minute pedal from the mountain and its 30 dollars a night. It has a kitchen, washer dryer, and they keep it super clean!

http://www.firesidelodge.org/


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

I have friends with a condo in Whistler but it's generally rented out every day of the year.
I have popped my tent and slept in the whistler parking lot but I don't recommend it :thumbsup:


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

zzsean said:


> there is free camping along the river towards Pemberton. The main issue you have to deal with is the mosquitos. But I prefer to camp as well. Would I love to be in a condo in the village? Of course! but if I stayed in a hotel every weekend or holiday away I would have to go a fraction of the time or sell some gear to fund it.
> 
> More trips = more fun and let's you splurge occasionally on a hotel if the weather is crap.


There's a campsite coming from Squamish on the right (on the river) after the road crosses the railroad tracks before you get into town (before Function Junction). Don't remember the name, but it was about $5/day if I recall correctly. No amenities except grills and outhouses. Yes, and the mosquitos are evil there.

Also heard a rumor of guerilla camping in the area for free, but that's pure unconfirmed rumor, eh?


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Swell Guy said:


> Also heard a rumor of guerilla camping in the area for free, but that's pure unconfirmed rumor, eh?


Here in Venezuela that joke has a touch of seriousness to it, but oh well, camping out here means you'll probably get mugged or killed.
I'd personally love to camp for a week while riding at whistler, that'd be killer.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Usually in japan, we camp in tents (bringing some luxury sleeping gear) and after the long haul of bombing down the Mt all day, we have an Onsen bath followed by some delicious red...or, a few Stells's. Either way I never get tanked...bad for the next day and I do need a agood rest up after a punishing day, especially if you are pushing the lines.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Swell Guy said:


> There's a campsite coming from Squamish on the right (on the river) after the road crosses the railroad tracks before you get into town (before Function Junction). Don't remember the name, but it was about $5/day if I recall correctly. No amenities except grills and outhouses. Yes, and the mosquitos are evil there.


Does anyone have any more info on this camp site? Or an even better question: The cheapest/possibly free camp site within 20 or so minutes of Whistler?

I plan on heading up there for quite a few weekends this summer, and the cheaper, the better!


----------



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

Ideas on finding a nice, QUIET (I'm a light sleeper) and cheap place to stay near Whistler say for a couple weeks? thanks!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Campsite halfway between Squish and Whistler is called the Cal-Cheak recreation site. It's cheap - not quite free. But cheap.

http://www.britishcolumbia.com/Recreation/vcm/seatosky/camping/index.asp

_A modest brown sign marks the entrance to the campground at Cal-Cheak Forest Service Recreation Site, 2.7 miles (4.3 km) north of Brandywine Falls Provincial Park. Visitors must cross the railway tracks, then journey a short distance beyond to reach the first of three small locales around which rustic campsites are grouped in a pleasant, heavily forested location. The sound of the Cheakamus River and Callaghan Creek, which merge beside the sites (hence the site's hokey, hyphenated name), helps drown out traffic noise from Hwy 99 and the BC Rail line. Just north of Cal-Cheak, on the west side of Hwy 99, is the beginning of the Callaghan Forest Road. Although the road is rough in places, particularly in spring when frost heaves the ground, if you take it easy it leads to two Forest Service recreation sites. One small campsite is at Alexander Falls, located 4.3 miles (7 km) along the road; a nest of similar sites have been fashioned by years of campers on the shore of Callaghan Lake 9.3 miles (15 km) west of Hwy 99. Of all the campsites in the Whistler region, the view from Callaghan Lake is the best. Too bad there's no one to monitor activity at the site; partying can carry on well into the night here. _


----------



## Dr.Strangelove (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm going to Whistler for July 11th-August 26th. Does anyone have a room, that isn't too far from the lifts for that period? My budget is about $150 per week, I am Irish, love my biking and I'm for a up party but I know when to chill out as well.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Ill be there July 13-17.


----------



## Iron Horse DH (Oct 5, 2005)

*whistler employee housing*

I rode with a guy from Australia at whistler and he told me that you can stay at the whistler employee housing for cheap. I don't have any details but you may look into that. They may require a long term stay? Hope that helps. My friends and I have camped between whistler and Pemberton and it was nice.


----------



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

Do you remember what the name of the campground was that you stayed at?


----------



## Iron Horse DH (Oct 5, 2005)

I do believe it is called Nairn Falls. Hope that helps


----------



## pepsiqueen (Apr 10, 2009)

has anyone ever camped at garibaldi park? i was thinking of doing that but im not sure what the bike storage situation would be...


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

Don't click the link above, it is infested with malware.


----------

